# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Codici Siope

## francesco

Gentilissimi colleghi ed operatori, vi chiedo se avete riscontrato difficoltà operative nell'applicazione dei codici SIOPE, ad esempio per le spese elettorali, i contributi per permessi a costruire e per le spese di personale.

----------


## chiara

Nel bilancio del mio ente abbiamo riportato i permessi a costruire tra le entrate del titolo IV, categoria 5. Resta comunque ferma la facoltà di destinare, SOLO PER IL 2007, il 50% a spese correnti e il 25% a manutenzione ordinaria del patrimonio (comma 713 legge finanziaria 2007).

----------


## francesco

> Nel bilancio del mio ente abbiamo riportato i permessi a costruire tra le entrate del titolo IV, categoria 5. Resta comunque ferma la facoltà di destinare, SOLO PER IL 2007, il 50% a spese correnti e il 25% a manutenzione ordinaria del patrimonio (comma 713 legge finanziaria 2007).

  Anche nel mio ente ci siamo comportati allo stesso modo, ma come contabilizzi i PROVENTI CIMITERIALI? Nel titolo III, categoria 2, oppure come titolo IV, categoria 1? :Confused:

----------


## chiara

> Anche nel mio ente ci siamo comportati allo stesso modo, ma come contabilizzi i PROVENTI CIMITERIALI? Nel titolo III, categoria 2, oppure come titolo IV, categoria 1?

  Io contabilizzo i proventi cimiteriali come titolo III, cat. 2, entrate, anche perchè i beni cimiteriali sono inalienabili (art. 826 codice civile), quindi non è corretto considerare questi proventi come alienazioni di beni (titolo IV, cat. 1).

----------


## runtoo75

vi chiedo se avete riscontrato difficoltà operative nell'applicazione dei codici SIOPE, ad esempio per le spese elettorali, i contributi per permessi a costruire e per le spese di personale.

----------

